# Armorseal by SW recommendations



## GettyGal (Nov 15, 2017)

I want to paint a 200sf uncoated aged concrete enclosed front porch floor with something very durable. Has anyone used SW Armorseal? There seems to be quite a few variety of Armorseal. Any recommendations? I don't have to use that brand but I'd like something very durable and low VOC. Whatever I put on my front door heats up inside the storm door and smells like it's burning. 
Thanks.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I've used their armor seal product line and the two part line is pretty solid. We used it a lot in schools. I like their DuckBack Elastomeric coating better personally, but I would ask your rep what they recommend since they're going to be more likely to back what they recommend.


https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/superdeck-exterior-deck-dock-coating


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If your painting the concrete floor, I'd recommend acid etching, cleaning it good. Then follow it up with 2 coats of ArmorSeal TreadPlex or H&C solid color stain.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

